
Could We Run Modern Society on Human Power Alone? - Red_Tarsius
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2017/05/could-we-run-modern-society-on-human-power-alone.html#more
======
Frenchgeek
Launching a satellite may be a wee bit hard then...

